# New bait caster help.



## pbw (Aug 13, 2007)

Okay lets get this party started.

Goal of this reel, fishing spinner baits, and shallow cranks.


----------



## redbug (Aug 13, 2007)

Whats your price range?

I have the quantum pt burner I love the reel and the high speed retrieve. I will be looking at the lower gear ratio reel in a few months. If you want to by a reel made in the USA look at the ardent reels they are a bit pricey but a very durable reel in the $250 price range.
the team daiwa x is a nice reel at around $125


----------



## micropterus (Aug 13, 2007)

Abu Garcia Revo SX or STX


----------



## Nickk (Aug 13, 2007)

I haven't tried them but people often recommend slower speed reels for cranks and spinnerbaits. Since I use lefthand wind I don't have as many options. All of my reels are 6.0xxxxx ratio. My line of thinking is that you get the best you can spend, I think that since you'll be spinning it alot (reeling in versus taking up slack) you're going to want something pretty smooth. Determine your price range and go from there. I'm new to owning an arsenal of b-casters and I currently have 2 old Curados, a Curado D, a Chronarch 51MG, and a Revo STX. The STX is smooooth but heavier than the D, the 51 is superlight and smooth but it's a recent acquisition so I can't give a good report yet. The D is a great all arounder, lighter than the STX but not nearly as smooth and quiet.


----------



## micropterus (Aug 13, 2007)

I never really bothered worrying about the gear ratio except to the extent that I prefer a faster gear ratio. If I have a fast reel and am fishing a slow technique, I reel slower. Some people think you become less fatigued cranking all day on a slower reel because you have greater mechanical advantage. But I figure I get the same benefit by reeling slower. I like the Revo and have been able to use it equally well fishing fast techniques and slow techniques. 

As far as Revos go, my only other experience with low-profile reels (other than friend's reels) was the Shimano Curado Super Free (SF). I liked it in the store and it came highly recommended. But I hated fishing with it. I sold it, stuck with my round reels for awhile and ended up trying the Revo when it came out. I loved it. It was smooth, quiet, and cast like a dream. I ended up buying more. And I plan to get a few more, yet.


----------



## pbw (Aug 13, 2007)

$150 limit.


----------



## Nickk (Aug 13, 2007)

hmmm,

Daiwa Tierra
Abu SX(I think I know where you can get and STX for $175)
Shimano Citica(or used Curado D)


----------



## pbw (Aug 14, 2007)

I had been looking at spending a little more and getting the Quantum® Energy® PT Baitcast Reel.


----------



## Zman (Aug 14, 2007)

For shallow cranks, I don't feel gear speed matters as much, and I sometimes like to burn cranks when shallow, so i'll use a 6.3. But for deep cranks, if I use high-speed reels, I will notice fatigue, without a doubt. Slow gear ratio on deep cranks is a must for many. 

I use an Alphas which has a 5.8, and it's still too fast at least for my DT 16s and Poes Deep cranks. That big lip burrows down at high speeds and all your doing is fighting yourself to slow it down and maintain rod position.

I'd also look at inches per turn over gear ratio if you're really looking for an exact number. If you're planning on throwing SBs with the same real, keep in mind SBs generally have 3 speeds - deep slow rolling, high-speed burning and regular.


----------

